# Sbe 3 or beretta a400



## EastmanFireFighter

Which one do you guys like better and why?


----------



## killerv

What upland game bird needs a 3 1/2in gun?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

That wasn't the question Sir.....


----------



## tucker80

I vote Beretta. Fit is the reason for me, which is why there's always so many different answers. You'll get quality with either one.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Thanks Tucker. I have the M2 and have killed a pile of birds over the years. I was thinking the A400 because that benelli kicks like a mossberg with high brass/steel shot and that Beretta to me feels like shooting a 20 gauge. Just wanted some honest opinions.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I think they are both quality guns.  I own models of Beretta and Benelli, and my SBE2 has become my go-to gun for almost all occasions.  I know it's not the A400 vs SBE3 matchup you're asking about, but my Beretta 391 rarely comes out of the safe anymore now that I've got the Benelli.


----------



## GLS

Buddies just got back from Argentina and dove shooting.  The most reliable, never failed to eject guns between the Beretta gas and Benelli rotary bolt inertia system were the Benelli 20 gauges.  The guns were furnished  by the outfitter.  Not sure what model the Beretta was.  Gil


----------



## killerv

EastmanFireFighter said:


> That wasn't the question Sir.....



yeah it was....you mention a 3 1/2in gun as opposed to a 3in gun....or did you mean the beretta xtreme or whatever it is called these days.


I've own both, more berettas over the years though. The new berettas aren't as good as the old 390/391 but they are still a fine shotgun. Buddy just had to send a brand new multitarget back to the factory. I've sent a nice sporting model back to the factory. Their customer service is great though. If you plan on shooting a ton, go with the gas beretta, if you want simplicity, go with the benelli. Both are top notch and you won't go wrong. My little quail/rabbit gun is an old M1 20ga, its a sweet heart. My main duck gun is a M1 20. Turkey is a beretta xtrema2...and for clays I break out the SP1 sporting. Can't for the life of me think of what you really need a 3 1/2 in gun for in Ga though. If you don't need a 3 1/2in gun...go with the M2. There is a site selling them for 699 right now without the comfortech stock.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I already have the M2 12 and 20 gauge. Not once did I say I was going to shoot 3.5" shells. Pay attention to the post please Sir. I shoot my ducks with 3" and my turkeys with 3".....A good choke setup makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## zmgsvt

Have several friends that are regretting purchasing sbe3's. They all shoot high
 Sbe2 or super Vinci, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## nrh0011

A400, and I own more than one Benelli...wouldn't go the SB3 route on a bet.


----------



## nrh0011

zmgsvt said:


> Have several friends that are regretting purchasing sbe3's. They all shoot high
> Sbe2 or super Vinci, can't go wrong with either.



yup, friend of mine sent his gun back 3 times and it still shoots high.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

That is what I have been hearing about the SBE3. I like the A400 because if the recoil reduction. And no more upgrades than they have done on the 3 I have been fighting within myself whether or not the $1700 is worth it. I am going today to see how that A400 feels.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I stopped by Chucks bait and tackle today and they said the reason it shoots high is because they made it for the hunters from Italy and that there is nothing you can do to fix it.


----------



## zmgsvt

EastmanFireFighter said:


> I stopped by Chucks bait and tackle today and they said the reason it shoots high is because they made it for the hunters from Italy and that there is nothing you can do to fix it.




That's CensoredCensored. How long have they been making guns? Who buys more of their guns, Italian's vs rest of the world? They screwed up on this one, sounds like they're blowing smoke.

Hard to beat the SV and SBE2 if you want an inertia gun.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I thought the same thing brother. The guys behind the counter acted like they hadn't heard anything about them shooting high so they went and talk to someone else and he gave him the low down on it. He said he had sent multiple guns back because of it and that benelli keeps telling him the same thing about it supposed to be shooting 6" high. Like the feel of the gun with it having a slim forearm on it. Probably going to get it. May regret it because it may change the entire way I shoot. There is only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## zmgsvt

Best of luck with it! I imagine with a lot of practice you can get used to it.


----------



## doublebarrel

Float your targets. BB


----------



## Jason Stringer

I have the SBE 3 and have no issues with it shooting high. It fits me perfect


----------



## Rebel's Dad

The stocks on the Beretta and Benelli guns are adjustable with shims and a washer that the stock bolt goes through.

You can move the point of impact a lot with these guns, make it shoot flat, low, high, left or right.  A lot more than six inches at shooting distances.

I've discovered over time that when I hear the words "the guy at the gun shop said" I'd best put on the hip waders.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

You are right Sir. Unless you have already done your research and start asking questions. Then they have to go back to the big man who actually deals with Benelli and then you get the truth.  And from what a Benelli rep told another gun dealer just up the road that shimming it has absolutely nothing to do with this particular gun. He showed the dealer how to fix the problem without wasting time sending it to Benelli. My buddy is going to take his by there so we shall see.


----------



## nrh0011

EastmanFireFighter said:


> I stopped by Chucks bait and tackle today and they said the reason it shoots high is because they made it for the hunters from Italy and that there is nothing you can do to fix it.



I call CensoredCensored. The italian hunters started the camo gun/bottomland frenzy that benelli is catering to as well? Jajaja


----------



## zmgsvt

Don't know of any Benelli or beretta owners that don't know about shims. They aren't fixing the problem and there is a copious amount of info about the problem on the web. 

Here's some info from Randy Wakeman- http://www.randywakeman.com/TheDesignDefectoftheBenelliSuperBlackEagle3.htm


----------



## JMB

I’d wait on the new Beretta A400x. I shot the prototype/early version during snow goose season and it is probably the finest auto I’ve shot in terms of reliability and ergonomics. Also has a stepped rib which I prefer


----------



## Rebel's Dad

zmgsvt said:


> Don't know of any Benelli or beretta owners that don't know about shims. They aren't fixing the problem and there is a copious amount of info about the problem on the web.
> 
> Here's some info from Randy Wakeman- http://www.randywakeman.com/TheDesignDefectoftheBenelliSuperBlackEagle3.htm



Well I'll be durned.  Never heard of this issue.  Too bad--the original SBEs were such nice guns.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

When is that Beretta coming out?


----------



## Mark K

Only owned one Beretta, a Pintail. Had it for a year or so and it went full auto on me. Carried it to a gunsmith and he fixed it...until 3 months later it went full auto again. Beretta told me that their guns don’t do that and they wouldn’t t cover the cost of sending it back to the factory or repairs. I decided to tell my story on the www and Beretta contacted me and asked me to send it back. 4 weeks later I got a brand new Pintail and sold it two days after I received the gun. 
I bought a SBEII while that one was at the manufacturer and haven’t looked back since. SBEII in 12ga and an Ultrlight and M2 in 20ga. I have shot the new Berettas and Brownings and all are fine guns. I know it’s stupid but I look at guns as a tool. I want the tool that can take the most abuse and keep working, inertia guns fit that bill. Yeah that highbrass shell may kick a little, but I know it will go boom when I pull that trigger...and not boom,boom,boom!! Sounds cool but will scare the daylights out of you in a pit!!!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I went with the A400 extreme plus in bottomland. Man is it nice. No regrets at ALL


----------

